# Accuracy of PEC squares?



## TheWoodenOyster (Feb 6, 2013)

Hey guys,

I have been needing a little pocket square forever for setting up tools and checking jointed edges. I typically use my 12" starrett and love it, but it is too big for some tasks. I found Harry J Epstein's site a year ago and saw a "blemished" Made in USA PEC (Products Engineering Company) 4" double square on there for $15. I don't want to get into the whole "Starrett is the benchmark" argument here, just looking to see if anyone has had issues with PEC squares or rules being inaccurate. If I could put it next to my starrett and see no daylight, I'd be a happy man. I'm not machining anything, but I like tight joints. So, any feedback on PEC accuracy? I love investing in USA made anything, but it's hard to buy stuff as expensive as starrett all the time.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

I'm happy with the accuracy on my 6" double square from

Harry J Epstien's company and I'd but another one in a heart beat.
http://store.harryepstein.com/


----------



## KayBee (Jul 6, 2009)

It's good. I ,and most of the shop, used both PEC and Starrett when I was working as a machinist. Some of the PEC finish isn't as good as the Starrett, but it's accurate. Never had an issue and they're a great bargain on top of it all.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

I have Starrett, Mitutoyo, Brown & Sharpe and PEC tools. They are all good. To be honest, I got most of my tools used and even some free, through connections. If I had to pay full price for new tools, I doubt I would have as many as I do.


----------



## Rayne (Mar 9, 2014)

I have the 6" square from Harry Epstein and have used it profusely over the last two projects. I am debating whether to invest in the 12" square to replace my Ace hardware one. lol. Does anyone use the protractor on these squares?


----------



## TheWoodenOyster (Feb 6, 2013)

Right on. Sounds like a cheap, but quality USA made product. I'll be putting it on the x mas list. Wahoo, HJE has some killer deals, and that is probably where I'll send my loved ones to get it.


----------



## Rayne (Mar 9, 2014)

Order as much as you can in one order. The shipping is killer; at least to FL anyways.


----------

